# Installation TAILS



## South_Whale (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai une clé USB avec le système d'exploitation TAILS.

Je n'arrive pas à démarrer à partir de cette clé qui n'est pas proposée/reconnue comme un disque de démarrage (démarrage en appuyant sur la touche Option).

Ce problème arrive sur mon MacBook Air (OS X high Sierra) alors qu'elle était proposée comme disque de démarrage par mon MacBook Pro (OS X Yosemite).

Des idées ?
Est-il possible de faire un "blessing" sur cette clé ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

